
LG Chem mass producing NCM cyclical batteries for Tesla - ryzvonusef
http://en.thelec.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=512
======
ryzvonusef
<quote>The US-based EV maker will be using LG Chem’ 21700 type batteries using
NCM811 that boast a nickel proportion of 80% or more. The LG company
previously supplied the NCM811 to electric buses. This is the first time to
supply an automobile, the sources said.

Until now, Tesla has been supplied by Japan’s Panasonic, which uses NCA, which
is another type of high nickel cathode material.

</quote>

So a different chemistry? why

....

<quote>The Model 3, which now receiving pre-orders in China, can run 480km on
a single charge for the standard model. The cars sold in Korea are slightly
heavier and have a single charge driving distance of 353km.</quote>

will improve weight and range...

